# April Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

We've enjoyed looking at all the photos of goldens being silly. Now the real fun begins, choosing and voting for our favorites! Good luck to everyone.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ALL great entries, fun theme!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The voting has begun!!! 
Choose all your favorite pics from our members entries in this month's photo contest, “Silly Goldens”.
It's Multiple Choice so vote for every photo that you like. First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

*This poll will close on April 29th at 3:50pm. *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Time to pick your favorite pictures and cast your Vote.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

13 members have voted for their favorites and it looks like a close contest so your vote is very important.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

So many silly goldens, which ones will you vote for? The poll closes on Wednesday, April 29th at 3:50 pm.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

17 members have voted so far. 

If you haven't voted yet, look through the entries, make ALL your selections, then select Vote Now!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

20 members have voted for their favorites and it looks like a close contest so your vote is very important. The poll closes on Wednesday, April 29th at 3:50 pm.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Only 20 Votes are in, the Voting Poll closes Wed. 4/29/2020 @ 3:50 PM EST

If you haven't voted yet, look through the entries, make ALL your selections, then VOTE NOW!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Some images are missing. I hope to correct this shortly!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I learned something new today and all the photos are in place again. Please let me know if you see something amiss.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Let the voting continue. Remember the poll will close tomorrow at 3:50pm.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's a few hours left to cast you vote for your favorites.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Voting Poll for the April Photo Contest closes today @ 3:50 PM EST.

Only 24 votes are in.........

If you haven't voted, look through the entries, pick your favorites, then VOTE NOW.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*Congratulations to Mde13004 for winning this month's photo contest. 
Thanks to everyone for taking part, all the pics were wonderful.*


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Congratulations Mde 13004. That was an adorable picture!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Mde13004!

All great entries!


----------

